# Finally Going To Post Some of My Art...



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

I've been holding off for a long time, but I've decided to finally post some of my drawings. I usually draw horses when I'm bored, and band members when I have time :lol:
PS I have LOTS more pictures of horses, but I can't be bothered taking pictures of them... and sorry about the poor quality of some of the pics!

One of my early ones, of a thestral from Harry Potter (ref pic used):









Silhouette of Andy Clemmensen from Aussie band Short Stack (ref pic used):









Shaun Diviney from Short Stack (ref pic used)









Random horse portrait (no ref pic):









Random cartoon-ish horse (no ref pic):









Lee McGaritty from Aussie band Heroes For Hire (ref pic used):









Duane Hazell from Heroes For Hire (ref pic used):









Brad Smith from Heroes For Hire (ref pic used):









Chris "Potter" Moretti from Heroes For Hire (ref pic used):









Alex Bonic from Heroes For Hire (ref pic used):









And my personal favourite, a sketch of the Aussie band Finabah (ref pic used):








Let me know what you think!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Amazing job! I need to practice people so I can get that good at them. : )


----------



## sbienusa (Sep 9, 2011)

Very good! My favorite is the pony, but I am partial!


----------

